# Herschel Walker.......Domestic Violence????



## SpotandStalk (Apr 29, 2015)

http://www.cnn.com/2008/HEALTH/conditions/04/15/herschel.walker.did/index.html?iref=hpmostpop


With all the recent talk of Bama and Fsu being thugs, I happened upon this article.


So, the greatest Dawg ever, held in such high regard by the Dawg nation, was a Thug himself.


Funny how I never hear stories of thug Herschel choking his wife. Threatening her with a knife/gun held to her throat?? Of course he "blacked out" during all this.


----------



## chocolate dog (Apr 29, 2015)

op2:


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 29, 2015)

not another thug thread


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 29, 2015)

Reaching there aren't we... The man was diagnosed with DID and you Thugs are picking on him.. You should be ashamed of yourselves...


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 29, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Reaching there aren't we... The man was diagnosed with DID and you Thugs are picking on him.. You should be ashamed of yourselves...



Of course, the ol' insanity defense. Aren't they all crazy?

Fact is, he's a violent woman beating thug.


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 29, 2015)

He never stole crab legs or rapped a woman.. Silly thug tricks are for kids.....


----------



## RipperIII (Apr 29, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> He never stole crab legs or rapped a woman.. Silly thug tricks are for kids.....



I heard him rapping some chic just the other night...

I think you meant something else?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 29, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> He never stole crab legs or rapped a woman.. Silly thug tricks are for kids.....



Way to avoid the topic.

This isn't about Jameis, it's about you Dawgs supporting a thug. Something all you boys said you'd never do.

Yet here you are taking up for ol thug HW b/c he's your guy.


----------



## chocolate dog (Apr 29, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Yet here you are taking up for ol thug HW b/c he's your guy.



Of course!  Most Dawg fans are HYPOCRITES! 

He didnt steal crablegs, he just choked his wife so thats ok


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 29, 2015)

chocolate dog said:


> Of course!  Most Dawg fans are HYPOCRITES!
> 
> He didnt steal crablegs, he just choked his wife so thats ok



With a straight razor to her neck. 


How hood is that???


----------



## DSGB (Apr 29, 2015)

Bobby Cox is a thug, too, I guess.


----------



## Flash (Apr 29, 2015)

Didn't know he was married while at UGA


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 29, 2015)

DSGB said:


> Bobby Cox is a thug, too, I guess.



Don't know about Bobby Cox, enlighten me.

If he held a razor to his wife, then choked her until she passed out, then yes.


----------



## BowChilling (Apr 29, 2015)

http://articles.philly.com/1995-05-...pamela-cox-braves-manager-bobby-cox-black-eye


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 29, 2015)

BowChilling said:


> http://articles.philly.com/1995-05-...pamela-cox-braves-manager-bobby-cox-black-eye




Yep....Thug


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 29, 2015)

RipperIII said:


> I heard him rapping some chic just the other night...
> 
> I think you meant something else?



Spell check on my phone... But without it no one would be able to make heads or tails of what type on here Thanks for the grammar/spelling checks rip I will try and do better......


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 29, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Way to avoid the topic.
> 
> This isn't about Jameis, it's about you Dawgs supporting a thug. Something all you boys said you'd never do.
> 
> Yet here you are taking up for ol thug HW b/c he's your guy.



cool


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 29, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> With a straight razor to her neck.
> 
> 
> How hood is that???



About as hood as where you live in Yankeeville south Ga.


----------



## Throwback (Apr 29, 2015)

if he has a mental illness i won't jump on this wagon


----------



## elfiii (Apr 29, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> So, the greatest Dawg ever, held in such high regard by the Dawg nation, was a Thug himself.



He was a sick thug. Winston is just a thug thug.


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 29, 2015)

Flash said:


> Didn't know he was married while at UGA





elfiii said:


> He was a sick thug. Winston is just a thug thug.



double thug


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 29, 2015)

Biggest stretch I have ever seen. You are talking about a person who obviously has or had a mental issue and was willing to sit down has discuss it frankly with the public. Yall gonna have to  do bout 10,000 times better than that. WEAK


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 29, 2015)

Weak says Bo$$ and so do I


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 29, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> About as hood as where you live in Yankeeville south Ga.



Posted by an Atlanta man in a rainbow shirt.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 29, 2015)

elfiii said:


> He was a sick thug. Winston is just a thug thug.



I'm not so sure. How do you not know your sick for that long????  


Winston may have the same problem. If Winston claims mental illness should his transgressions be overlooked?


----------



## emusmacker (Apr 29, 2015)

Did Herschel choke his wife while playing for UGA?  

Nice try.  Please show proof of how thuggish he was while in college.  Winston did all his thuganomics in college.


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 29, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Posted by an Atlanta man in a rainbow shirt.



 You've been lost since your pivot man got banned!! Keep trying Yankee boi!!! Winston is still a thug!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 29, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> You've been lost since your pivot man got banned TWICE IN 2 DAYS!! Keep trying Yankee boi!!! Winston is still a thug!!!



lol


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 29, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> lol



Not Twice?!!!!


----------



## greene_dawg (Apr 29, 2015)

Stop feeding the troll.


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 29, 2015)

greene_dawg said:


> Stop feeding the Yankee troll.



fixed it for ya...


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 29, 2015)

emusmacker said:


> Did Herschel choke his wife while playing for UGA?
> 
> Nice try.  Please show proof of how thuggish he was while in college.  Winston did all his thuganomics in college.



You're right. What I'm pointing out is how Ga fans still celebrate all things Herschel Walker.

You're really no different than the FSU fans you've been taunting. 

Thug Enablers.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 29, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> You've been lost since your pivot man got banned!! Keep trying Yankee boi!!! Winston is still a thug!!!



You use words like Boi, but I'm the yankee? 

Sounds like something your president's son would say.


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 29, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> You use words like Boi, but I'm the yankee?
> 
> Sounds like something your president's son would say.



Thats thug speak I wanted you to be able to understand.....


----------



## Water Swat (Apr 29, 2015)

Define thug.

Also, does timing of said idiotic offense determine "thug-ness"? 

So if you do something in college you're a thug. But if you do it as an adult out of college you're not? 

Just trying to sift out some thoughts from this thread so far.


----------



## riprap (Apr 29, 2015)

A bammer starts a thread about his thug and uga fans get the blame. A nole starts a reach about HW and we get the blame again. 

I know yall are closet UGA fans. Y'all in your heart of hearts pull for the Dawgs. It makes you feel a little better to associate with a school who has a more recent NC, but it's still better to be a Dawg with 0 NC's than a bammer or nole with 47.


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 29, 2015)

Let it rip, rip!!


----------



## doenightmare (Apr 29, 2015)

So who is this below? The posters in this thread or HW?


----------



## hayseed_theology (Apr 29, 2015)

Here's your thug:  http://patriotsupportprogram.com/herschel-walker-campaign/


> Herschel has broken free from his own shame related to mental illness and now provides emotional and motivational support to service members, veterans and military families




Walker's domestic violence should not be overlooked.  There is no excuse for it.  I don't subscribe to all the opinions in the DSM-5, but professionals definitely believe he has some legit mental health issues. I think his failures should be viewed within that context.  

Furthermore, Walker appears to have taken some responsibility (I won't say full responsibility, but that has a lot to do with my views on the faults of modern psychology). He has sought help and made a real effort to become a better person.

Winston seems bent on pushing the limit.  I see little contrition.  I don't see him accepting responsibility.  He still won't step up and admit he was wrong on the crab legs deal.

The real difference in Walker and Winston is not whether they screwed up, but how they have responded to their failures.


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 30, 2015)

I'd like to see Hershel and Jameis in a steel cage match.At 53 yrs old Hershel would beat the brake shoes off Winston!!!


----------



## maker4life (Apr 30, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> I'd like to see Hershel and Jameis in a steel cage match.At 53 yrs old Hershel would beat the brake shoes off Winston!!!



Especially if Jameis was wearing a dress.


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 30, 2015)

maker4life said:


> Especially if Jameis was wearing a dress.



If Winston was wearing a dress then he deserves to have the brakes beat off him.


----------



## maker4life (Apr 30, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> If Winston was wearing a dress then he deserves to have the brakes beat off him.



Somewhere Bruce Jenner is crying.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 30, 2015)

maker4life said:


> Somewhere Bruce Jenner is crying.





Bruth would slap 'em both silly . .


----------



## brittthomas (Apr 30, 2015)

maker4life said:


> Somewhere Bruce Jenner is crying.



That's hilarious.


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 30, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> I'd like to see Hershel and Jameis in a steel cage match.At 53 yrs old Hershel would beat the brake shoes off Winston!!!



and probably all of us too.


----------



## Woodhouse (Apr 30, 2015)

I'm no FSU fan.  Really have no opinion of them either way, but I do remember hearing some talk of Winston having ADD.

Of course, I also think ADD is just an excuse for parents who don't want to admit their child needs a good beating, in 90% of cases.

BTW, I'm Woodhouse.  Nice to meet ya.


----------



## Woodhouse (Apr 30, 2015)

I'm no FSU fan.  Really have no opinion of them either way, (except that they play in a weak conference) but I do remember hearing some talk of Winston having ADD.

Of course, I also think ADD is just an excuse for parents who don't want to admit their child needs a good beating, in 90% of cases.

BTW, I'm Woodhouse.  Nice to meet ya.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 30, 2015)

Woodhouse said:


> I'm no FSU fan.  Really have no opinion of them either way, but I do remember hearing some talk of Winston having ADD.
> 
> Of course, I also think ADD is just an excuse for parents who don't want to admit their child needs a good beating, in 90% of cases.
> 
> BTW, I'm Woodhouse.  Nice to meet ya.



So you are saying that Winston needs a beating?? I agree!

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Woodhouse (Apr 30, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> So you are saying that Winston needs a beating?? I agree!
> 
> Welcome to the forum!



I'm sure he could have used a few more growing up.  Children who don't get the occassional whooping while growing up tend not to grow up.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 30, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> You're right. What I'm pointing out is how Ga fans still celebrate all things Herschel Walker.
> 
> You're really no different than the FSU fans you've been taunting.
> 
> Thug Enablers.



Let's see here... Didn't Herschel come out about all of this when he was seeking help? No police cover up, no school cover up and no police involvement. Herschel openly told us this stuff with regret and I'm sure a little more was made up to sell his book..

Now Jameis on the other hand, well.... 

You are reaching to all depths to try and direct discussion away from Winston the Thug!


----------



## maker4life (Apr 30, 2015)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Wife beating thug supporter.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 30, 2015)

maker4life said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> Wife beating thug supporter.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 30, 2015)

maker4life said:


> Especially if Jameis was wearing a dress.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 30, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Let's see here... Didn't Herschel come out about all of this when he was seeking help? No police cover up, no school cover up and no police involvement. Herschel openly told us this stuff with regret and I'm sure a little more was made up to sell his book..
> 
> Now Jameis on the other hand, well....
> 
> You are reaching to all depths to try and direct discussion away from Winston the Thug!



Really??? So as long as you seek help, you aren't a thug.

I wonder how many in prison have changed their ways and gotten right with the lord. Maybe they should be released.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 30, 2015)

hayseed_theology said:


> Here's your thug:  http://patriotsupportprogram.com/herschel-walker-campaign/
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fair enough but I would just about bet that ol JW will be a much more laid back man in 25 years as well.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 30, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Bruth would slap 'em both silly . .


----------



## emusmacker (Apr 30, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


>



Dang, spot, YES if Jameis would come forth and accept responsibility and even change his ways then yes he would be forgiven.  But again, please try and stay on course and answer the questions.  How many times did Jameis mess up?  forget the alledged rape, the other fiascos.  Seriously man just let it go.


----------



## emusmacker (Apr 30, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


>



Ok, if I admit Herschel was a thug in college, will you admit that Jameis is a thug?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 30, 2015)

emusmacker said:


> Ok, if I admit Herschel was a thug in college, will you admit that Jameis is a thug?



Yes, Jameis is a thug. Maybe not to the extent of HW but a thug nonetheless......What I'm trying to point out is all the hypocrite Dawg fans. As soon as the table is turned, they want to stand up for a thug, because he's their guy.



Thug Rant Over.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 30, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Thug Rant Over.



Nope... Jameis is still a Thug!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 30, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Nope... Jameis is still a Thug!



Maybe if Herschel were a better role model these players wouldn't act the way they do today.


----------



## alphachief (Apr 30, 2015)

Herschel is such a wonderful person...I'm sure she had it coming.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 30, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Maybe if Herschel were a better role model these players wouldn't act the way they do today.



No helping Jameis.. Even Bo Jackson reached out to that Thug and he wouldn't listen.. 

I'll blame it on his upbringing..


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 30, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> No helping Jameis.. Even Bo Jackson reached out to that Thug and he wouldn't listen..
> 
> I'll blame it on his upbringing..



he will be asking bo to was his car one day.


----------



## Woodhouse (Apr 30, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> No helping Jameis.. Even Bo Jackson reached out to that Thug and he wouldn't listen..



_Even _Bo Jackson????  Didn't realize Bo was......




 GIFSoup

But, yeah, seems no one can get through to Winston.  I hope the kid can straighten himself out, but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## elfiii (Apr 30, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Yes, Jameis is a thug. Maybe not to the extent of HW but a thug nonetheless......What I'm trying to point out is all the hypocrite Dawg fans. As soon as the table is turned, they want to stand up for a thug, because he's their guy.
> 
> 
> 
> Thug Rant Over.



Our thug is better than your thug.


----------



## chocolate dog (Apr 30, 2015)

maker4life said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> Wife beating thug supporter.



Yep!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 30, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Our thug is better than your thug.



This!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 30, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Our thug is better than your thug.





Can't argue that. Takes a REAL thug to choke out his wife. 


On a side note, we need a choking smiley.


----------



## elfiii (Apr 30, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Can't argue that. Takes a REAL thug to choke out his wife.
> 
> 
> On a side note, we need a choking smiley.



You're just jealous because your thug is so lame.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 30, 2015)

elfiii said:


> You're just jealous because your thug is so lame.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 30, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Can't argue that. Takes a REAL thug to choke out his wife.
> 
> 
> On a side note, we need a choking smiley.



We need a THUG smiley... Maybe a cartoon pick of Jameis..


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 30, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> We need a THUG smiley... Maybe a cartoon pick of Jameis..



Or Herschel with a bandana and a knife.

Maybe we could have 5 or 6 different Hw's depending on your mood that day.


----------



## Silver Britches (Apr 30, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Bruth would slap 'em both silly . .



Not any more! He'd be too afraid of breaking one of his nails!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 30, 2015)

Jamie's is still a thug!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Apr 30, 2015)

How dare you talk about this nut job ga hero who's a zero


----------



## fish hawk (May 1, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> How dare you talk about this nut job ga hero who's a zero



That's really funny coming from a Alabama fan...........and ironic!!!


----------



## MudDucker (May 1, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> http://www.cnn.com/2008/HEALTH/conditions/04/15/herschel.walker.did/index.html?iref=hpmostpop
> 
> 
> With all the recent talk of Bama and Fsu being thugs, I happened upon this article.
> ...




I know that the subject of mental illness rolls off the back of most FSU fans.  It is kind of like when a person is stupid.  That person doesn't know they are stupid and because they are stupid, they don't understand when people try to tell them that they are stupid.

Only the mentality of a thug would think someone with a mental illness is like them.


----------



## chocolate dog (May 1, 2015)

MudDucker said:


> Only the mentality of a thug would think someone with a mental illness is like them.



Only a mutt fan would use the mental illness card to defend their hero for choking his wife 


HW = THUG!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (May 1, 2015)

Dudes a worthless nut job


----------



## KyDawg (May 1, 2015)

chocolate dog said:


> Only a mutt fan would use the mental illness card to defend their hero for choking his wife
> 
> 
> HW = THUG!



You wish.


----------



## Matthew6 (May 13, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> You wish.





brownceluse said:


> Jamie's is still a thug!



This^^^


----------



## elfiii (May 14, 2015)

chocolate dog said:


> Only a mutt fan would use the mental illness card to defend their hero for choking his wife
> 
> 
> HW = THUG!



HW = good clean thug.

JW = plain 'ole barefoot junkyard thug with ugly teeth.


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 14, 2015)

elfiii said:


> HW = good clean thug.
> 
> JW = plain 'ole barefoot junkyard thug with ugly teeth.



Which is exactly why JW was a better fb player.


----------



## Matthew6 (May 14, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Which is exactly why JW was a better fb player.












thug.


----------



## elfiii (May 15, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Which is exactly why JW was a better fb player.



In your thug dreams.


----------



## brownceluse (May 15, 2015)

Jamies is still a THUG


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 15, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> thug.





elfiii said:


> In your thug dreams.





brownceluse said:


> Jamies is still a THUG



This...
This... 
And This!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 15, 2015)

elfiii said:


> In your thug dreams.





Browning Slayer said:


> This...
> This...
> And This!!!



If you put JW in, back in the 80s, he would have been light years ahead of everybody.

You put HW in today's games and he wouldn't even be a starter at FSU. He was a great athlete in his time.




JW is a football player who knows the x's and o's.


HW reminds me of Forrest Gump. Just give him the ball and tell him run boy run.


----------



## Matthew6 (May 15, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> If you put JW in, back in the 80s, he would have been light years ahead of everybody.
> 
> You put HW in today's games and he wouldn't even be a starter at FSU. He was a great athlete in his time.
> 
> ...


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 15, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> If you put JW in, back in the 80s, he would have been light years ahead of everybody.
> 
> You put HW in today's games and he wouldn't even be a starter at FSU. He was a great athlete in his time.
> 
> ...






FSU wouldn't be able to stop him now at the age of 53!! 

Not to mention he would be able to beat the snot out of anyone on FSU's squad, is in better shape than anyone on FSU's squad and he's 53!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 15, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> FSU wouldn't be able to stop him now at the age of 53!!
> 
> Not to mention he would be able to beat the snot out of anyone on FSU's squad, is in better shape than anyone on FSU's squad and he's 53!!




Our kicker would beat the brakes off that woman beating THUG!


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 15, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Our kicker would beat the brakes off that woman beating THUG!



Pure Thug talk there! 

Did you get that fox that was killing your chickens yet?


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 15, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Pure Thug talk there!
> 
> Did you get that fox that was killing your chickens yet?



Nope, haven't been home long enough to leave the trap out. 

Thug Fox!


----------



## elfiii (May 15, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Nope, haven't been home long enough to leave the trap out.
> 
> Thug Fox!



UGA Thug fox killing FSU thug chickens, just like Thug Walker would do to Thug Winston. Fitting don't you think?


----------



## Matthew6 (May 15, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Nope, haven't been home long enough to leave the trap out.
> 
> Thug Fox!



hope Jameis dont read this. Bet he likes fresh chicken too.


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 15, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> hope Jameis dont read this. Bet he likes fresh chicken too.



Looks like he swallowed a whole chicken in this pic..


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 15, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> hope Jameis dont read this. Bet he likes fresh chicken too.



I called Lovie Smith, he said there's no way Jameis stole those chickens.


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 15, 2015)

elfiii said:


> UGA Thug fox killing FSU thug chickens, just like Thug Walker would do to Thug Winston. Fitting don't you think?



I'll post pics of that uga thug fox before long.


----------



## Matthew6 (May 15, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Looks like he swallowed a whole chicken in this pic..



chicken on a leash.


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 15, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> chicken on a leash.



Putting him on a leash is about the only way to keep him out of trouble...


----------



## elfiii (May 15, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> I'll post pics of that uga thug fox before long.



Not if you don't start getting home in time to set the trap.


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 15, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Not if you don't start getting home in time to set the trap.



This is true.


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 15, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> I'll post pics of that uga thug fox before long.



I hope ya get him! I'm moving my chicks outside to their new coop this weekend..


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 15, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> I hope ya get him! I'm moving my chicks outside to their new coop this weekend..



I have to get him by June 8. I have ordered 16 more to replace 6.


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 15, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> I have to get him by June 8. I have ordered 16 more to replace 6.








I only have a few then the wife talked me into a duck..


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 15, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> I only have a few then the wife talked me into a duck..





Only true thugs have ducks!


----------



## Matthew6 (May 15, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Only true thugs have ducks!



Are you  referring to those 59-20 Duck Thugs:?


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 15, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> Are you  referring to those 59-20 Duck Thugs:?



I meant Bucks.....Thug Bammers


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 16, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Only true thugs have ducks!





Matthew6 said:


> Are you  referring to those 59-20 Duck Thugs:?



Ouchie...


----------



## Matthew6 (May 22, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Ouchie...


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 12, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Nope... Jameis is still a Thug!



This^^^^^^^^


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 12, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> This^^^^^^^^



I'm beginning to think you are the Thug!


----------

